# للايجار شقه قانون جديد بطريق النصر . بجوار طيبه مول



## محمدعراقي (23 نوفمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان: 123116
شقه للايجار قانون جديد مساحتها 100متر عباره عن ......
( 2غرف نوم وريسبشين وحمام ومطبخ )
	التشطيب سوبرلوكس 
	الدور السادس ... عماره بها 4 اسانسير ... مدخل عماره فاخر
	فيو رائع ترى طريق النصر الرئيسى 
	المطلوب 2800 جنيه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

